# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Konkursi Letrar - Albasoul >  Unë ditktator, jo ti - ndarja proze 2010

## shigjeta

*UNË DIKTATOR  JO, TI*


                                   Sot Syla ishte zgjuar më herët se ditëve tjera. Sa doli u ndesh në fytyren e të atit i cili i befasuar kur e pa filloi të qeshej dhe ashtu me buzë në gaz ja bëri
-          Sa herë të kamë thënë se nuk është televizioni per ty, biro.
                   Mirë e ka plaku, çka më vyen mua të rrij tanë natën më sy në televizion kur e di se çfarë punë e mundimshme më pret që në mëngjes. A ka punë më të vështirë se të punosh me kafshë. Ani po e percjelli kishe politiken, bile po bajë politik të madhe se, politik të fellë, e unë nuk jamë as ma pak e as ma shumë se një çoban, edhe atë çoban katuni se. Ashtu me sytë e përgjumur u drejtua në shtallë dhe me dashamirësin me të madhe i zgjidhi lopët dhe i përcolli përjashta. Në oborr e thirri edhe çenin e tij besnik dhe u nisen në livadhin që e kishte  jasht fshatit.Udhës kah të  kçyrshe veç çobana, tyrlifare të gjith  me stupca në krah.Turli stupci, turli çobani.Çobana me shkollë e asi pa shkollë. I kanë vënë përpara lopët e po ju grahin.Edhe lopët turlifare, asi të malit e asi të fushës, të rrafshit e asi të kërshit, lomsh janë bo. Turli çobani e turli stupci. E sa për çobana,  zot o zot , mundesh me i dallu fare mirë tkahit janë në të folun, në veshje, çfare kange e knojn, çfarë instrumenti bajn me veti, çfarë të shame ta lëshojn permrapa, marë a prap.                                                                                                                                             
                               Livadhi si ti kishte ndejtur tanë kohën dikush me shllaf ndorë tue e ujit  me ujë të Batllavës ish verdhue si mos më mirë sa që kur e shifte ashtu të gjelbër  Syles i shkonte long për goje , dhe shpesh u thoshte lopëve të veta..- hani , hani he jau hankt nbark , nuk e thoshte me zë, - se po ta kisha unë gati mëngjesin si ju  çitash shtat kodra i kisha kcye. E sa i xhelozonte. U ulë në një qoshe të livadhit dhe filloi ti shikoi lopët me kërpeshat e tyre.Seqë ju çfaqën në kokë përallat që i ndëgjoi mbrëm në tëlevizion për demokracin, për lirin , për pamvarësin. Pamjet i ndërroheshin para syve. Atë moment në kokë ju kallë drita e atij njeriut të mençur koka e të cilit pillte pa nderpre ide të reja.- Seç po më sillet një ide edhe mua - tha. Sytë filluan ti shkëlqenin.- ----Po unë , unë jamë ma i miri, pse të mos jamë i pari në këtë, pse të mos shkruajn gazetat për mua gati nji javë, bile edhe ma shumë. Sepse atë që kamë me ba unë, si i pari në demokraci, askush deri me tash as që ka guxu me e menu.Prap i shikonte lopët. Qyshë me hi në mijëvjeqarin e ri me teke të vjetra. A hihet në evrop me stupc në krah. A na pranon neve evropa nëse ende i lidhim lopët. Cfarë demokracie është kjo kur duhet me ngranë me gojë të lidhun.Unë me emën të zotit du me ja fillu i pari. Unë kamë me ju dhanë edhe çobanëve tjer shembull se si duhet të futet demokracia në jetë. Duhet dikush me ja fillu i pari. E pse me rrejt ai i pari kamë me qenë unë.Duhet bre vlla me ecë me kohën, bile kesaj radhe edhe para kohe. Se po se bana unë i pari nuk ma falë historia. E pasha tmadhin me bo e me ma rrasë historia shkelm, ma banë ma zi se me ma rrasë njana prej lopëve të mia.Prap shikimin e drejtoi kah lopët e tij .
                            - Eh mori lopët e mija, nuk e dini ju se çka dmth të jetosh pa kërpesh. Po ku me ditë ju se a ka jetë ma të mirë n,ket dyje a jo. Ju tek e fundit jeni vec lopë. Dhe si e tha këtë i erdhi turp.- Nuk banë Sylo nuk banë ti ofendosh banoret e para të këtij veni të ri me demokraci të proklamune.Dhe vazhdoi, - ashtë kënaqesi lopt e mija të jetosh pa kërpesh, tek e fundit ju jeni vec lopë, e unë çobanpo, po do ta ndrrojm me emën të zotit edhe ne sjelljen tonë. Për këtë do tju jap fjalën e nderit këtë moment. Se na fakt që jemi çoban ama do të bëhëmi çoban demokrat. Nuk do të rrijm si do çobana vetëm me stupc në krah, tamam si ata diktatorët. Si ata më të shtirt.Me thanë të vërteten më leht po e kam me ju rujt kur po ju kamë nën kontroll, me kërpesh për dore, po po ,masi vendosa me ua falë lirin, pra masi vendosa me e ngue menën time, atëhere diçka duhet me ecë perpara se kështu ma nuk shkon. Du me ju tregu këtë dakik që ka edhe çobana demokrata, edhe atë demokrata të mdhenjë bile.Nkëtë moment pra lopët e mija ju koft përhajr juve liria e mue demokracia. Dhe ta dini se për juve unë po sakrifikoj, besa po sakrifikon edhe qeni imë se bo vaki metët pa punë. Po nasht se nuk ka demokraci, nuk ka liri pa sakrific. U ngrit në këmb Syla, mori stupcin e tij e shikoi shtrëmber dhe duke ja bërë , çyshë e ke lypë e gjetsh e hudhi me një stil karatisti sa mundi larg duke i fshir duart për teshat  për hëre të fundit.Larg, larg meje ti mjet i dhunes ja bëri, larg meje ti mjet i terrorit dhe i diktaturës. Ju afrua lopëve dhe seciles me radhe ua zgjidhi kërpeshat. Më pas mori një qendrim solemn , e forcoi zërin që ti dukej sa më burrëror dhe ju drejtua lopëve.                                                                                                       
                            -Tani jeni të lira, nga tashë e në të ardhmen bile edhe ma anejna juve u mbetët të kullotni në mënyren moderne pra bashkëkohore, këtu në vendin tuaj, në livadhin tuaj, në kullosat tuajavec nji gja ju lutëm, vetem e vetëm në livadhet tuaja, nuk ka mi rras hunt edhe në livadhe tjera, se ju nuk e dini ,... po tjerët hala se din se çfare është evropa e lëre më me hi aty, ata janë hala në shekullin e kaluar. Nuk jau man me u bo si unë demokrat, por do të mbesin për jet e mot asi çfarë ishin den baba den, diktatorë të fëlliçt, që mesi presin me ju ngi stupc. Dhe me lotë në sy, ngase ishte duke e perjetuar emocialisht shpalljen e fitores, ju drejtua qenit të tij besnik: e ti qenë he i biri qenit  që deri me sotë më ke sherbyer pa hile po të lutna që tashë e tutje të mos mi ngucësh lopët si e ke zakon.I la loptë në livadhë dhe i përcjellur nga qeni i tij besnik u nis kah shitorja e fshatit. Kur mbërrini te stupci e pështyu edhe njihere:- le ta përdorin këta diktatorët tjer që nuk marrin erë nga demokracia, se unë edhe lopët i kamë ma lopë, qebesa edhe qent e tyre vetëm hijen e kanë të qenit se kurrfare qensh nuk janë. Lopët i la në livadhë, kurse vetë u nisë për tek shitorja e fshatit .Hyri mbrenda dhe përpak u tregoi për lëvizjen e tij historike që kishte nderrmarë, por u tërhoç.- Jo sotë,- tha se ja nisin edhe këta më pas me më shit mend. -Nesër do tu tregoi se si mund të bëhen demokrata po që se ka pak vullnet.Shitësit i kërkoi një birrë por shumë shpejt e hetoi se nuk kishte të holla. Ska gajle tha demokratat në këtë mënyrë sakrifikojn, ata gjithmon i kanë gjepat e zbrazët ama e kanë shpirtin plot. Edhe unë si ata, çoban po,katundar po, demokrat besa po , fukaradeshti të thotë po , por u ndal e tha fukara besa jo. Se smundet me qenë fukara ai që falë liri. Mos me pas nuk kish falë
                        Kur ja mori mendja se lopët ishin fry tuj ngranë u nis kah livadhi gjithnji duke u arsyetuar se lopët nuk ishin kthyer se ishin të befasuara nga liria e fituar e se donin që deri vonë të festonin, besa ndoshta edhe nuk dinë të kthehen, se ashtu të gjorat janë mësuar që dikush tjetër tu prij, e ato gjith me i shkue mbrapa, ashtu siç i shkonte edhe sot qeni i tij.Kur u afrua afër livadhi buza e poshtme sa nuk i ran në tokë prej befasis.Kishte menduar se lopët do të kullontnin në mënyren më demokratike barin e njomë të livadhit. Kishte menduar se lopët tashmë e kishin mësuar livadhin dhe megjet e tij . Kishte menduar se nuk do ti qelnin telashe me fqinjët diktatorë, shumëçka kishte menduare ato e kishin keçpërdorun mirësjelljen e tij.O i mjeri unë i mjeri, a stë thashë bre çenë të rrije këtu me këto a, mblidhi more lopët he ti mbledhsha eshtrat tye ha, po çfarë bese paskam pasë unë ntye bre hajvan bre , po a i besohet qenit sot bre, ska ma asi qenë besnik që kanë qenë në gjendje me e sakrifiku edhe jetën për zotnin e tij.U ulë në qoshe të livadhit dhe shikonte se si ishin shpërndarë lopët në të djatht e në të shmajt, pak , krejt pak prej tyre kishin mbet në qender demek në livadh, bile ajo lara, ah, ajo lara shpijunka, ish shku e komë e krye ish fut nlivadhë të shkaut, ani nasht po çyshë me u marrë vesh tani me Unmikun kur ti thot shkau se po duhet me i shit lopët se pom bonë shtypje, vaj halli e haj medet për mue. Filloi të vrapoi sa mundej pas tyre ,sa ai, sa vraponte qeni i tij. Vetja i dukej se po notonte sa  në pluhur sa në djersët që kishin filluar tia kaplonin trupin.- Eh demokracia ,-tha për një moment, -demokracia po ta hajka shpirtin, qebesa me bo me ardh plaku ka me ma ngranë edhe kryt se ai nuk e hanë me e marrë përgjegjësin për mue kur u lodhë e më nuk mundej të vraponte ra në gjunjë në mës të livadhit dhe me buzë në vaj filloi ti lutët lopëve : - oj lopët e mija,  me sodin ju ma kini nxi jetën time, ma kini nxi shpirtin timë prej demokrati, po nasht se unë diçysh nashta edhe shpetoi, se e korruptoi babën, po ju kisha lutun juve të tuboheni sa nuk ashtë ba vonë. Mblidhuni po ju thamë ndishi qa ashtë demokracia, mblidhuni se po erdhi baba, vaj halli për ju e i mjeri unë. Ai nuk është bërë demokrat si unë, aj thiu i moçëm ashtë. Me bo me ardhë e me ju  gjet kështu të shpërndara bishtin për goje ka me jau çitun, dhe nji lehtësim seç e ndjeu në atë moment, - shyqyr zotit ,tha që nuk kamë bisht.- Pse bre lopë nuk bahi fer me mue, si u bana unë fer me juve, ju xgidha, ju fala lirin, kullotni u thashë, ku të mundeni e sa  të mundeni lopët as që donin me ndigjue, kishin fitue liri dhe as që u shkonte mendja ta futnin kokën prap nën kërpesh. Demokracia moderne u kishte hapur sytë. Donin që edhe më tej të vazhdonin kullotjen e tyre demokratike në stilin e ri modern. Syla u mbush, nuk mund të përmbahej më,.vrapoi në livadhin e fqinjit dhe e gjet stupcin e tij që e kishte hudhun. Fqinji ja dha edhe të vetin duke i thënë se i duhët, bo vaki e të thehet stupci ytë sa  ta përdoresh, ma mirë merre edhe këtë le të të gjindet ngat veti, si rezerv. Me dy stupca në krah e me përcjellje te vazhdueshme te qenit të tij Syla mezi i mblodhi lopët. Kur më në fund i tuboi, mori frymë thell e tju hini stupc san në të majt san në të djatht. Kur u shtri përtoke pa se aty tashmë kishte punë vetëm veterinari, normalisht për ti edukuar lopët se si  të silleshin në të ardhmen .Nga inati i madhë filloi ti merrej fryma, zgjatëte duart, kërkonte ndihmë, por askush nuk donte të dinte për të. Në kokë i buçiste më të madhe një zë. Çu, çu  çu po  të thom, o magarë, ky edhe më tëj përpëlitej. Kur për një çast e hetoi një të ftoft në trup. Vdiça tha Syla ,vdiça, deka ndryshe nuk asht, ishalla me kollajllak, nji e rame e fort ja nxori gjumin. - Çu magar, sa herë më të than, çu se u bo dreka. E lopt hala nuk i ke lëshu, çi pasha tmadhin zot çi sçohesh menjiherë pa ta rras bishtin për goje e me ta nxjerr për
-          Ani babë ani, u ndëgjua gëzueshëm  zani i Sylës dhe sa fort u gëzua që ish konë flejt.

----------

